

The Superinvestors of Graham-and-Doddsville (classic Warren Buffett article) - dag
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2000260/SIGDV

======
rrival
Incidentally, for those who don't know, Graham and Dodd's Security Analysis is
one of -the- books on value-based investing, equivalent to K&R for C
programmers. Further, the 'g' of g&d has nothing to do with the 'g' in 'pg.'

~~~
eru
I can only recommend that book. But do not try to act on it to pick stocks -
the markets got a lot more effective since Graham wrote the book.

There's an explanation with quotes of Graham in another article from slate:
"Why the world's greatest stock picker stopped picking stocks, and why you
should, too." (<http://www.slate.com/id/2158085/>)

